# Port Forwarding for On Demand???



## TDLA (Dec 29, 2006)

I am just wondering if I need to add in some Port Forward settings to my wireless router that my DirecTV HD20-700 is connecting through.

What ports does this HD Receiver use to connect?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

You do not need to forward any ports for On Demand. As long as you are connected to the internet you will be good to go.


----------



## TDLA (Dec 29, 2006)

I am actually interested if there are preferred settings for port allocation.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

The HR2x acts as a client to download data from the On Demand servers. Port forwarding is a mechanism for allowing external applications to push to a specific port on your network. All interaction for On Demand is initiated on your local area network and is pulled from the remote servers. Since no external initiation is part of the equation, port forwarding is not applicable for that workflow.

The only possible change at the required at the firewall level would be if you had gone out of your way to block client interactions from inside your network. This would mean you also couldn't pull up web pages, etc. and is highly unlikely for a residential installation. Then it would be unblocking a port for internal use, not port forwarding for external use.


----------



## jdouglas2000 (Jul 7, 2007)

I upgraded my Buffalo Ethernet Adapter to firmware 2.53 to enable Mediashare. Now the HR21-700 no longer recognizes the Adapter. I cannot even get On Demand.

Network shows connected on test, but not connected to Internet, yet my wireless is operating OK for computer internet access.

Not sure where to start troubleshooting. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

jdouglas2000 said:


> I upgraded my Buffalo Ethernet Adapter to firmware 2.53 to enable Mediashare. Now the HR21-700 no longer recognizes the Adapter. I cannot even get On Demand.
> 
> Network shows connected on test, but not connected to Internet, yet my wireless is operating OK for computer internet access.
> 
> Not sure where to start troubleshooting. Anyone have any ideas?


Start out by trying a physical ethernet cable. Then you can make sure the problem is the wireless adapter. I do not recommend wireless configurations for these for this very reason. Powerline has a higher success rate, especially with those uncomfortable in configuring networks.


----------

